# Segmented bowl



## Woodguy95 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok so this is my first segmented bowl... Well it's not perfect I kinda screwed up the pattern. You'll see in the pictures. It's approximately 5" tall 10"wide at the oppening and has a 5" base. It's made of paduk and cherry.

Those bowl are hard to do but they are so much fun. As always comments and critics are welcome


----------



## LouCee (Jan 27, 2016)

Your first one? Looks good!


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 27, 2016)

LouCee said:


> Your first one? Looks good!



I've done some wooden bowls in the past ( long long time ago) but they were not segmented. However, this is my first segmented bowl. Thanks for the comment it's appreciated


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 27, 2016)

Simon that is a great first bowl and adding segmentation to it is really a testament to your dedication to the hobby. I like the over-all shape. Gives it some character as opposed to straight sides. I also like the diamonds in the lip. Nice touch. I love the shape of diamonds and plan to incorporate them more in my segmented pens. The wood choice is good also. Learning from your mistakes is all part of the fun. Nice job and thanks for showing. Have to show more of your work. That is what we are all about here.  happy turning.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 27, 2016)

That's not a screw up. It's an 'on purpose' 

Looks great!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 27, 2016)

Great looking bowl.


----------



## mtassie (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks good to me, that's custom work


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 27, 2016)

You did a fine job on that bowl woodguy .
Was it partly done on a Ringmaster or all on a Ringmaster or none on a Ringmaster. 
The plug in the bottom is like with most RM turned bowls  but not necessarily because I have made many on my RM with no plug .
Either way , you did a fine job .


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 27, 2016)

W.Y. said:


> You did a fine job on that bowl woodguy .
> Was it partly done on a Ringmaster or all on a Ringmaster or none on a Ringmaster.
> The plug in the bottom is like with most RM turned bowls  but not necessarily because I have made many on my RM with no plug .
> Either way , you did a fine job .



First I just want to thank you all for the good comments.
Second, I guess I didn't use a ringmaster because I have no idea of what it is XD.


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2016)

Wish my "Mess ups" looked as good!!!  Yes, after you look carefully the pattern is off, but it still is excellent work.  The overall shape is excellent as is the turning.

Would you care to share how you cut your segments?  (ie, segway) ?  I'm up to my elbows in learning segmenting, so any advise is nice.

Beautiful Bowl.


----------



## BSea (Jan 27, 2016)

If you hadn't told me, I'd have thought you were going for a random look.  Looks great to me.


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2016)

Simon, I just watched your video on PR casting.  VERY GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 27, 2016)

mark james said:


> Wish my "Mess ups" looked as good!!!  Yes, after you look carefully the pattern is off, but it still is excellent work.  The overall shape is excellent as is the turning.
> 
> Would you care to share how you cut your segments?  (ie, segway) ?  I'm up to my elbows in learning segmenting, so any advise is nice.
> 
> Beautiful Bowl.



I've seen a couple of videos on youtube about a wedgie sled using segeasy wedgies. I've made that sled and used it. It works quite nicely you can search on youtube for wedgie sled or segeasy.

With the canadian dollar gooing down vs the us dollar I didn't want to pay for the angles so I made one for the 12 segments ring using a scrap piece of mdf. I used some basic maths to get the angle right but I was at about 0,1 degree off. So it is not perfect but it's really close.
I hope that helps


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 27, 2016)

BSea said:


> If you hadn't told me, I'd have thought you were going for a random look.  Looks great to me.



That's what I was aiming for at the begining but it doesn't look random at all.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 27, 2016)

mark james said:


> Simon, I just watched your video on PR casting.  VERY GOOD JOB!!!



Thanks I am missing time to make more videos XD


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 28, 2016)

Never ever say you screwed up... tell people that you have taken artistic liberties with the design....

Great looking bowl and I like the pattern.


----------



## tomtedesco (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't point out the mistake and no one would notice.  Looks great, joints nice and tight.


----------



## preacherman (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks great! 
Before  I make my next segmented project I'm going to make one of the segeasy sleds. But for a 12 side ring you can use a standard 30, 60,90 triangle. You can pick up a large one an any office supply store for just a few dollars. You don't have to buy the wedgie.


----------

